# Live updates



## skippy

Someday it would be great if some boyz out on the water could live update the site for us sit at homers wondering if the wind is too strong to go out. 

Have no idea how to do it exept nextel/call to someone on dry land to post. Now I would be willing to do that for a small fee. Seriously I would post it if you wanted to nextel/call me and give me an update on conditions on the river or lagoon! Maybe in the future we could have an audio link, you call in and it is posted to a reports section. anyway just dreaming since gheenoe is in garage and its blowing 18 outside.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Tuff one to make work long term but if someone comes up with a neat idea we can talk about implementing it.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

I can put a camera up at tanners favorite fishing hole connect to a DVR and put it on the net. This away everyone can see the weather at the goon


----------



## beavis

There are the windsurfing websites that have up to the minute wind but I think most of them are paysistes. Also NASA used to have a link to to their wind towers around the lagoon and IRL. It was on my last computer that crashed and I am trying to get it back.


----------



## skippy

I really like the webcam idea for those of us not on the rivergoon. Also will look for that windsurfer site. 

Online had 7mph in Cocoa and 21 in Titusville on weatherunderground.com, not consistent. 

Maybe a surf report type line would work. I had an answering machine service that would email me the audio file.


----------



## beavis

weatherunderground was always way off on windspeeds because they use local zipcode weather stations that are good in some respects. The problems I have seen with them in terms of wind is either low altitude or sheltered. Either by trees, buildings, etc. so the readings are not accurate as anexposed station.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Someday it would be great if some boyz out on the water could live update the site for us sit at homers wondering if the wind is too strong to go out.
> 
> Have no idea how to do it exept nextel/call to someone on dry land to post. Now I would be willing to do that for a small fee. Seriously I would post it if you wanted to nextel/call me and give me an update on conditions on the river or lagoon! Maybe in the future we could have an audio link, you call in and it is posted to a reports section. anyway just dreaming since gheenoe is in garage and its blowing 18 outside.


thats easy to tell what the wind is doing....whatever it is outside, double it on the water, whatever you read on the weather channels, double that too cause i still havent found a station that is right on the money. besides that, if these guys are on the water, I sure bet it wont be days like yesterday. there is always a place out of the wind, you just have to know where those places are. i wouldnt pay anyone to tell what the weather is, thats a waste of money.


----------



## beavis

www.iwindsurf.com/windAndWhere.iws?regionID=171&regionProductID=1&timeoffset=0


hey skippy

here is the link, they have a couple that are on the coast and these are real time. This used to be a pay site. That is a non-cost if you are into windsports. Just click on the arrow for details.


----------



## Tom_C

Beavis, That a great site . Here is a link to the IRL http://www.iwindsurf.com/windAndWhere.iws?regionID=250&regionProductID=1&timeoffset=0


----------



## beavis

Hey Tom,

There is also a site for Kennedy that I have been spending hours trying to find that lists all of those. Some are at different heights and that is why you see differences in some of them close to each other. I had the link saved on my other computer before it crashed. either wy godd addition. These should really help you Orlando people out before you drive over.


----------



## Guest

> Hey Tom,
> 
> There is also a site for Kennedy that I have been spending hours trying to find that lists all of those.


I think this is the site you are talking about:

http://dugong.ksc.nasa.gov/met/current3/index.html


----------



## beavis

THAT IS SITE I WAS LOOKING FOR 




THANK YOU!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> THAT IS SITE I WAS LOOKING FOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


X2 [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Gator87

Laptop + digital camera + aircard = live updates!! Only problem, I am not taking my laptop on my noe.


----------



## costefishnt

download weather bug. its free, and you can set it up to get wind from space shuttle landing strip. you can also get radar with this weather bug. 

hell most cell phones today are capable of getting your weather as well. i use the radar on mine anytime i am on the water. after being stuck in the middle of the lagoon during a lightning storm and my truck being at parrish park, i keep up with the weather!!!! lightning on the goon= teh suck! you can get radar animated from most new sites delivered directly to your cell phones, as well as weather bug which i use, and accu weather which has great radar. your phone must be web enabled tho! very useful tool!!!


----------

